
On writers, 'digital rights management', and the internet - nreece
http://stevenpoole.net/blog/free-your-mind/
======
tptacek
I think psychologically, a model that might work better for works like this: a
fixed up-front price ($5?), with a no-hassle no-questions-asked one-click
refund of all or part of the payment.

Eliminates risk for the buyer (here meaning, "whatever makes someone hesitate
to pay"), but it's harder to ask for a refund than to take something for free.

